# dog classes in oldham lancs



## m0cej (Jan 20, 2009)

hi
Could anyone one tell me is there any dog classes in oldham lancashire 

gegards Daz


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Try these:

Dog Obedience Trainers in Oldham - Touch Oldham Dog Obedience Trainers Directory


----------

